# Professional DJ Service



## Clifford Crump (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey fellow 2 coolers, we have a DJ service that I wanted to share with you, we do everything from Private Parties, corporate events to Weddings, (mainly weddings). Check us out at www.psetx.com or come like us on facebook at www.facebook.com/platinumsoundsentertainment

Tight lines my friends and Merry CHRISTmas!

Clifford & Theresa


----------

